# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  The Moscow underground river Neglinnaya (pics)

## MasterAdmin

View photos >> 
The Neglinnaya River (Russian: Неглинная), also known as Neglimna, Neglinna, Neglinka (Неглимна, Неглинна, Неглинка), is a 7.5-km long underground river in the central part of Moscow and a tributary of the Moskva River. It flows in the tunnels under Samotechnaya Street, Tsvetnoy Boulevard, Neglinnaya Street and Alexander Garden and Zaryadye. Neglinnaya discharges into Moskva River in two separate tunnels near Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge and Bolshoy Moskvoretsky Bridge.  Read More info on wikipedia >>

----------

